# My mischief grew by 6 & free DCN & CN!



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

A lesson in always checking your local groups! I scored a FREE DCN & a single CN. 

Though they did come with some rats attached.......

I couldn't dare to pass up those cages for free. The rats are all a bit older and were in need of a good home. I do not usually take in rats like that but did I mention free cages? lol Plus I knew I would be a good loving home for all of the rats. I wasn't an evil person who would snatch them up just for a free cage then ditch the rats, which had the scary potential with someone giving everything away like that. All the rats will be loved and kept by me for the rest of their happy spoiled lifes 

I had to make a bit of a drive, an hour & a half to pick them up, and she drove about an hour as well to meet me. She didn't take the cages apart which was a bit tricky to have them all fit in our vehicle lol!! We had to take the single apart there and there was not an inch of room left to spare!!

She didn't clean the cages..ok but free so can't complain too much. But I don't think she has cleaned the cages in months. Not exaggerating either. It was so disgusting I almost threw up having to touch it. It seriously made me sick and having to drive an hour and a half in the same car as it all was god awful even with all the windows down. The smell made my eyes water. I am so disgusted. I mean the pic she shared the cage was dirty but eh i figured maybe it was cleaning day I guess not.


She had the male rats in a small plastic bin with just holes stabbed through the top...with no bedding at all. They had to travel a bit like that. They were 100% covered in filth ( i am sure the dirty cages they were living in didn't help either) Their fur was just urine soaked. 

Honestly just for those reasons above I am so glad I was able to take them in. I can not wait to absolutely spoil them rotten and give them a happy clean environment. 


I gave them a bath but they might need more to get that all out yuck. 


The rats seem ok personality wise so far. The girl seems sweet & the black/blue boys seemed calm and enjoyed me petting/drying them. The beige/fawn were not having it. Right now the rex black boy is being shy it was prob a bit much for them & he would not come out of the corner for pics  Hopefully they all adjust well. It is probably not easy with them being older. Everyone is 1.5 years-2


They are all in quarantine now but luckily so far no signs of bugs & not even a sniffle so we shall see. I am kindof surprised with what they were living in that they don't have URIs. 

The tiny bin the boys came in. Why didnt she put in bedding??









This is the female, I am keeping her name which is Leia, Black self rex.









The boys. I changed all their names. I know some people don't like it when you change names but I think names are very important and I just can't get behind a name I can't stand and have to use it. I let my husband pick them, can you guess what they are from? lol
Cloud , Barret (black self), Biggs (beige self), Wedge (Fawn hooded), Vincent (black rex who is too shy and sad to show his face)
Not super great pics, bad lighting and they just had a long day as did I lol











I haven't had rexs in forever so that is neat. I also so love selfs. 

I hate waiting for quarantine to be over with. lol So impatient. I have a busy day tomorrow of trying to scrub all the cages down and rearranging my rat room to fit them. Hoping the girl will be able to be introduced to a set of my girls easily.


----------



## Stormstar (Jul 4, 2016)

So happy you could give those Ratties a good and loving home! Also two free CN is a steal! Congrats!


----------



## peace (Jun 26, 2015)

good for you!


----------



## thelmaandlouise (Jun 7, 2016)

That's very exciting that you got to rescue these babies before someone with bad intentions snatched them up. With free rats and free cages attached, who knows, they might've become snake food. They're all beautiful! I hope they all start coming out of their shell more. Be sure to give them lots of treats and snuggles


----------



## Kirara (Jan 28, 2012)

oh my gosh they're all gorgeous ratties, those boys are such POOFS! <3 I can't say I recognize the names, but they're all very fitting I think. Thank you so much for giving these sweet babs a taste of the good life, I certainly wonder how they ended up in the care of someone who sounds like they didn't really know what they were doing :C


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

This was some pics of how dirty the cage was










I honestly can not understand how someone could let it get to that point. Like the smell was so bad, how could they even live in the same home with it and not tell?
I am so surprised all of the rats seem healthy with no URIs. It breaks my heart that those poor babies had to live in that.

I cleaned all the cages which was just so disgusting and took me an entire day to scrub them down.


They are all still in quarantine. I am so impatient, I can't wait for it to be over lol

The female and three of the boys seem lovely. The fawn and beige rats do not have nice personalities. They keep trying to escape the quarantine cage and when I put them back they get cranky. But this is a big change so hopefully they calm down once everything is a bit normal.


Also I guess the girl and Cloud had been mated idk if it was on accident or not... and the two black boys are their babies.


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

Leia is so cute. Too cute. I can't get over her face! I love it.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

gotchea said:


> Leia is so cute. Too cute. I can't get over her face! I love it.


She is very cute. I feel so bad for her being all alone. 

Hopefully she will make a smooth intro to my other girls. I worry though with her being older and alone for so long.


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

Is that poop or dirt? :/


----------



## Yashua (Jun 16, 2016)

Pretty little additions, not sure if you've noticed because I don't know if you or her named them but they are all named after characters from final fantasy 7


----------



## rottengirl (Mar 16, 2016)

Are Cloud's ears pointed? Omg! So cute. How common is that?


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Fu-Inle said:


> Is that poop or dirt? :/


I don't even know what it all was. All the pans had pieces of cardboard like glued down from urine/poop. It was just gross. Seriously I am still scarred from how bad it was. I felt so bad for them.



> Pretty little additions, not sure if you've noticed because I don't know if you or her named them but they are all named after characters from final fantasy 7​


Thanks! Yep! My husband named them all from Final Fantasy lol he is a fan.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

rottengirl said:


> Are Cloud's ears pointed? Omg! So cute. How common is that?


Well it is a huge flaw so hopefully not common lol Breeders never want to breed for that, dumbo ears should be nicely rounded. They absolutely hate them lol

Pointy elf ears they call it lol


----------



## rottengirl (Mar 16, 2016)

moonkissed said:


> Well it is a huge flaw so hopefully not common lol Breeders never want to breed for that, dumbo ears should be nicely rounded. They absolutely hate them lol
> 
> Pointy elf ears they call it lol


Hehe, aww the poor guy then. Hated by breeders! lol. It's nothing painful or bad for him in the future is it? Not sure if you know anything about pointy elf ears.

Edit: *Ear shape: The dumbo mutation produces a wide variety of ear shapes and sizes. Most desirable among pet rat breeders are large, round, low-set ears. But the dumbo mutation may also produce creased, bent, folded, wrinkled, curled, misshapen, narrow, pointed, oblong and tubular ears. Ears may be positioned higher or lower on the skull. Ears may also be asymmetrical.*


----------



## raindear (Mar 3, 2015)

I'm not a particular fan of dumbo ears, but I would grab a rat with ears like that in a heartbeat. That is the cutest.


----------

